# Is 850 Euro Gross + Free accommodation a good salary?



## DutchyDutch (Nov 16, 2012)

Oi Tudo Bem?

I just got a job offer to work in Lisbon. The salary seems low, but they provide free accommodation. It's shared, which I don't mind. I know Portugal is cheaper than the rest of "Western Europe", but is this a descent salary?

I'm mid twenties, single, want to go out (clubs/ bar) maybe once a week and although I can earn much more in my own country, I would love to move to sunny Portugal.

* 850 euro per month
* 40 hours
* Free accommodation in company apartment shared

Obrigado


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's the nett you need to find out about but the wage only looks like basic


----------

